

Ask HN: Do you wish you could keep track of your comments on blogs? - brandonpindulic

At Meddle (get.meddle.it) we’re trying to solve this problem.&lt;p&gt;Also, anyone with a blog can embed this widget on their site too, here --&gt;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;get.meddle.it&#x2F;meddle-button-publishers&#x2F;&lt;p&gt;Thoughts?
======
brandonpindulic
There’s a lot of ways this can go. Meddle can be simply a a place where users
can display their insights about on particular articles

AND/OR

It can learn towards a widget that bloggers can embed to allow readers to mark
up text, comment and share throughout their networks, which in turn, would
increase visibility.

------
brandonpindulic
[http://get.meddle.it/meddle-button-publishers/](http://get.meddle.it/meddle-
button-publishers/)

